# Fantasy Flight Games - Horus Heresy Game



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

*Horus Heresy Board Game*








_On the thirteenth day of Secundus, the bombardment began…

In the greatest betrayal the universe has ever known, the Warmaster Horus – once humanity’s greatest general, now corrupted by Chaos – has turned against the Emperor and hurled the Imperium of Man into ferocious civil war. The galactic conflict has risen to its climax. The Warmaster’s ruinous legions have assaulted Holy Terra itself, the Emperor’s seat. Here the fate of humanity hangs in the balance during the greatest military campaign ever seen..._



> Fantasy Flight Games is proud to announce an exciting new board game set to bombard your tabletop later this winter!
> 
> In the Horus Heresy board game, the most legendary battle in the history of the Warhammer 40,000 universe unfolds across the razed plains of Terra and in the frozen orbit above. Deadly fighting ranges from the Emperor’s golden Inner Palace to Horus’s flagship, the Vengeful Spirit.
> 
> ...


Linky

Katie D


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Fantasy Flight Games have announced an upcoming board game.

There's more chance of me growing another arm than buying this but let us know how it plays out if you get it. I'd also like to add that the cover looks f**king awesome! 



> _On the thirteenth day of Secundus, the bombardment began…_
> _In the greatest betrayal the universe has ever known, the Warmaster Horus – once humanity’s greatest general, now corrupted by Chaos – has turned against the Emperor and hurled the Imperium of Man into ferocious civil war. The galactic conflict has risen to its climax. The Warmaster’s ruinous legions have assaulted Holy Terra itself, the Emperor’s seat. Here the fate of humanity hangs in the balance during the greatest military campaign ever seen..._
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

This one of the old games that was being scanned by boargamegeek I believe (I saw the announcement for this on BOLS lounge but got over here in time to see you post it up Jez), if this and Space Hulk are the precursor to what I hope then the fact GW are defending their IP so ferociously makes sense.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

if they do this, will there all of the sudden be more and more and more board games? i can see it now "the sabaat crusade" or something like that. i had heard faint rumors from a friend, but now it's confirmed. thatnks, Jez, now i dont know what to buy =/


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

This sounds really cool.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

It does look sweet. Should we expect to see actual Primarch models? Is Fantasy Flight Games friendly with GW? Or will we see the Inquisition on a new witch hunt?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

DavC8855 said:


> It does look sweet. Should we expect to see actual Primarch models? Is Fantasy Flight Games friendly with GW? Or will we see the Inquisition on a new witch hunt?


Fantasy Flight Games is friendly with GW. They did make Dark Heresy after all (an roleplaying game for 40k).


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The box art looks amazing, but that miniature leaves much to be desired appearance wise.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Kewl, kewl.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> The box art looks amazing, but that miniature leaves much to be desired appearance wise.


Of course it does, and very much at the insistence of GW. FF are not allowed to make cool looking models or they might take business away from GW.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

If I remember correctly Fantasy Flight bought the rights to Black Industries which was the RPG and Boardgame branch of GW. They made Dark Heresy, Talisman, and a few others Warhammer games.

As for how Fantasy Flight games go, I have played some of the other GW inspired games they have come with such as Chaos in the Old World and it was a great game. I have rather high hopes for this game based upon my past experience with this company and for those of you who are wondering about expansions and spin offs. Fantasy flight does love to expand their games as well as put miniatures instead of tokens into them. The games tend to cost a little bit more but are well worth it from my stand point.

Also as I am on the staff at a game store here in Minnesota and live about two hours north of Fantasy Flights Headquarters I will see what I can do to get get some more info and maybe even get an advance copy and post up some pics.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Why would I want to play the Board game when I could led my Emperors Childeren 13th Company into the slaughter of Terra with friends World Eaters, and Sons of Horus on HUGE Table Sections at my gamestore in Apoc style? I just dont see a need for Board Games when GW makes the Table Top. Unless your too poor or cheap to buy models and paint them up. Space Hulk is another one of those what the hell deals with me, but at least you can use those models for real gaming. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

These board games often lead to people getting into the hobby in a bigger way - for me it was hero quest and space crusade that led to me getting into 40k and warhammer. Glad to see GW are finally remembering old tricks!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Why would I want to play the Board game when I could led my Emperors Childeren 13th Company into the slaughter of Terra with friends World Eaters, and Sons of Horus on HUGE Table Sections at my gamestore in Apoc style? I just dont see a need for Board Games when GW makes the Table Top. Unless your too poor or cheap to buy models and paint them up. Space Hulk is another one of those what the hell deals with me, but at least you can use those models for real gaming. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


That made me laugh. 

Why play first person shooters when you can just go play paintball...completely different experiences in each type of play.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, but a board game of a board game isn't quite the same as that example Spikey! 

I admit to being somewhat confused as to why anyone should want a board game of a board game, but there we go.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Why would I want to play the Board game when I could led my Emperors Childeren 13th Company into the slaughter of Terra with friends World Eaters, and Sons of Horus on HUGE Table Sections at my gamestore in Apoc style? I just dont see a need for Board Games when GW makes the Table Top. Unless your too poor or cheap to buy models and paint them up. Space Hulk is another one of those what the hell deals with me, but at least you can use those models for real gaming. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


I don't think it is because people are poor in funds that they like board games, but because they are rich in imagination. If you have an active imagination and love tactics and strategy then board games will be interesting to you, if you don't then you probably won't even understand why others play them.

Battle for Armageddon, for example, could never be played in Warhammer 40k table top. You would need 3 complete Space Marine Chapters for a start (not just Companies but the entire Chapter), a Titan Legion (not just one or 2 Titans, but a Legion), about 30 Armoured Companies, and Godz know how many Orks. On the board, however, you can fight the war across an entire continent!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Yeah, but a board game of a board game isn't quite the same as that example Spikey!
> 
> I admit to being somewhat confused as to why anyone should want a board game of a board game, but there we go.


Okay then a more appropriate analogy would be- why play checkers when you can play chess? Chess is obviously the more tactical game after all.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Okay then a more appropriate analogy would be- why play checkers when you can play chess? Chess is obviously the more tactical game after all.


If that is the case then how come it has taken computer experts longer to make checkers programme that can beat top players than it took them to make a chess programme? Checkers, or draughts as we call it, is a VERY tactical game - if you know how to play it.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh dear god it was just an analogy that was supposed to be patently ridiculous, I wasn't trying to start a debate on the pros and cons of checkers/draughts and chess .

I was just amused by the belief that because we play a tactical, wargame on the table top you shouldn't play a board game where you interact with the source material completely differently.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

darklove said:


> If that is the case then how come it has taken computer experts longer to make checkers programme that can beat top players than it took them to make a chess programme? Checkers, or draughts as we call it, is a VERY tactical game - if you know how to play it.


The less complex a game, the more tactics are required.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

It pleases me anyway to see some 40k universe games coming out produced by FF, they are one of the compnies which is masterful in writing and in some cases just improving and re-releaseing board games.

Their LotR battle for middle earth game is excellent, very long (or short if you cock up early) but excellent.

The only problem will be that this will likely cost £50+ as FF do not make things on the cheap, still, I may consider a copy.

I wont wade too far into the boardgames discussion, its horses for courses in all honesty, but I would say that in both 40k real and any offshoot boardgame it will be different kinds of tactics which are required, the only difference will be that in the board game it will be much more restricted - which lends itself to a more tactical player beating the hell out of a tactical one, in 40k real its not always the case - which is one of the things which makes it fun!


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I would also like to add that it takes significantly more time to play a 40k Apocalypse version of the siege of Terra than it will to play this board game (especially if this version is anything remotely close to the original Horus Heresy board game that GW released in the early '90's.)

My issue is that they are selling it as a 2 player game. I couldn't tell you the last time I played a 2 player board game (oh yeah, that very same Horus Heresy board game when I was in middle school.) Usually there is a way to make it multi-player, but if it is designed somewhat narrowly, then it could be really hard to do.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

So, all this is a precursor to what?　Battle for Armageddon is no doubt one, but what else? A rerelease of Epic or Battlefleet? I somehow doubt that.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the look of it, plus anything with the emperor and horus has to be good.

I wont buy it but if they have one I'll play the intro game in store, mumble about how good it was and forget about it, just like space hulk.

Unless its fantastic then I'll play the intro game... talk loudly about how much i want it... stride from the store with the purpose of getting a job so I can pay for such things and end up in a pub somewhere singing about goblins.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the idea of playing out the siege of Terra. I agree to play a lareg scale Apoc version would be very long and lets not forget hella expensive. I would rather just reenact my own siege than buy a game that gives me restricted guidelines.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You do realise that we're getting minis for the Emperor and Horus? And that there are only 2-3 pictures of each of them in existence? Oh, and lets not forget that if these big guys get minis then the Primarchs are bound to get one. I'm not hoping for anything regarding the two missing Primarchs though. On the other hand, it would make rabid lore-fans such as myself even more likely to buy it, if the rulebook within containts some info on them. And maybe, just maybe, we'll get pre-Heresy heroes such as Kor Phaeron, Kharn, Erebus, you name them. I know its probably unwise to have such high hopes but I can't help it... I want a mini of Magnus so badly it hurts, and Horus too, he was badass, even if a tad bit unlucky.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks very promising...except for the mini shown...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

For all those getting hopes (pants?) up and down on miniatures, whether its going to be like 40k etc - go to a games store (not games workshop) preferably on thier games night and play some FF boardgames - either:

1) You will love them, want more boardgame action and likely walk out with a nice new game
2) Not like them, and will make the decision to not purchase them - but will likely be more inclined to try a few out in future as at worst it will be an evening of amusement

It will, and I am sure about this, not have the pretty miniatureness of Space Hulk as it is not an exercise in miniatures selling, its a board game.

I would also find it highly unlikely that GW will stock it as its an FF game which does not promote the plastic spaceman addiction.
It is more likely released with the intention of both getting some return from the liscence rights and more importantly to GW to get some people asking "what is all this 40k stuff? is it as good as this boardgame?" i.e. the first leading question to a lifetime of plastic abuse.

Its not meant to be a crib of 40k, nor is it meant to play anything like 40k, it just has the badge on it and the lore behind it. For boardgames players it is likely to be quite good, but as I said before FF tends to be quite expensive, and in my experience the replayability is only valid over a very long time (that said Im only a closet boardgame player, and this one would seem to me to be in the hardcore section of FF games)


----------

